# Homemade BBQ sauces



## Cj7851 (Aug 27, 2020)

I've been working on these for a while finally got them about perfect!






	

		
			
		

		
	
Kansas city style sauce






	

		
			
		

		
	
Carolina red (western carolina/piedmont)


----------



## uro (Aug 27, 2020)

Yum! Been thinking about making my own sauces I was gonna try a cigar ash bbq sauce after I saw the one the pit boys made


----------



## SmokingUPnorth (Aug 28, 2020)

How do you like them I’ve messed around a little bit. But end up using so many ingredients that I always just get lazy and go back to sweet baby rays


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 28, 2020)

How about a recipe?
Al


----------



## willy appleseed (Aug 30, 2020)

here is an easy go to i use                                                                                                                                                         1 cup ketchup /12 oz jar of pineapple jelly/1/2 cup steak sauce/1/4 cup brown sugar                   put in saucepan over med heat untill well blended                                                                                                  kind of sweet if you want sweet heat add cayenne pepper or cumin to your likeing​


----------

